# Hp Pavilion Dv6700 No Audio Output Device is Installed



## zutamui (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
I turned on my computer a couple of days ago and I found that my volume wasn't working. Instead, there was a red x next ot my speker on my taskbar, and when I moused over it it said, "No Audio Output Deivce is installed". I went over to device manager and checked under "Sound, Video, and Game Controllers" and my audio driver was completely missing! No yellow question mark next to it, nothing at all. So I go to the HP website to download the driver and I can't install it, instead I get this error message saying "Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the device for this driver." I've emailed HP support about this and although they were trying to be helpful, I got nowhere with them. I even tried a full system restore, and the problem still persists. Help, I'm stumped!


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

HP lists multiple versions of the DV6700 on their website. I don't suppose you know which driver it was you tried to install?

Presuming that you are using Vista, try this driver.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3636595


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact model number and/or part number of your HP Pavilion? It should be on a sticker on the case.

In the Device Manager, is there a heading named *Other Devices* or *Unknown Devices*? If there is, what's listed in it?

It helps to mention which version of Windows that you're using.

If it does have *Realtek High Definition Audio* and you're using Windows Vista, the driver file likely needs to be run twice and the computer restarted each time. The first run uninstalls the old driver and the second run installs the new driver.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zutamui (Nov 6, 2009)

My part number is kr346av and yes, I'm using vista.

When I booted up this laptop this morning to check on this thread the sound was working perfectly! I downloaded and installed the driver DerekC gave me and it said I needed a reboot. 

I restarted the computer, but it went back to the problem. 

I looked under device manager and there is no Other Devices or Unkown Devices. The sound driver is gone, and when it worked that one time the driver was back. What is going on?!

Also, I remember my laptop fell off of the couch onto the floor the other day. I don't think that's high enough to do any damage, but could it be a hardware problem and I would need a repair?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That part number is to a *HP Pavilion dv6700z CTO Entertainment Notebook PC*.

There are 2 audio drivers listed for Vista for that computer:

*Realtek High Definition Audio*, driver version: 6.0.1.5548

*Conexant High Definition Audio*, driver version: 4.36.7.60

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zutamui (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, my computer is a HP Pavilion dv6700z CTO Entertainment Notebook PC.

It came with the Conexant High Definition Audio driver. 
Now I can't reinstall any of the two drivers because it gives the error "Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the device for this driver."


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

If the sound was working properly, then there was no need to install the driver that I linked to. 

When working properly, there shouldn't be any other or unknown catagories in device manager. I would try the system restore.

Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System restore. See if there is a restore point just before you installed the driver I provided.


----------



## jakesteez (Nov 7, 2009)

im havin the same problem just happened today, the onscreen quicktouch display also quit workin and shuts itself down when i turn the machine on, ive also got a 6700


----------



## zutamui (Nov 6, 2009)

Derek, I tried doing a system restore before and it didn't solve anything. My audio driver is gone and I can't reinstall it. I did some research on the internet and people have been saying that the hp pavilion dv6700 is known to have motherboard issues, and that repairs don't really help it. Time for a new computer....


----------



## mfieldson1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Unique twist to: "No Audio Output Device is installed"* first i want to comment that that error has strange capitalization issues...

anyway PLEASE HELP!!! I HAVE NO SOUND!

i am running vista home premium 64 on an hp pavillion dv2845se verve entertainment notebook pc and i have the dreaded no audio output BS

when it first started happening, it would come and go as i restarted or hibernated. now its mostly full on sucking.

i have updated drivers, restored to a time before the problem, full system restore (it hurt bad when my 'new' machine came up with that little X)

when the error is up, if i look in device manager, there are no options at all for sound card, game controller, video.... also, it means not only do i not have sound, there is no device to update drivers for.

also, when the error is up, it also causes the Hp Quicktouch On-Screen Display to stop working (is this because the drivers are shared or something?)

stranger still, when the rare chance i do have sound and god's love shines on me, the HP Quicktouch On-Screen Display issue goes away. However i lose the ability to use the headphone jack! (this was just once that i noticed, and since the aforementioned full system restore i have only had sound once and the headphone jack worked, so there...)

i have gone through HP's site and Microsite (ahem...) and gotten nothing. on the forums here, it seems some people have luck downloading the drivers from the makers' site (realtek) but i am running conexant hd smartaudio.

i have included a handy picture so everyone can see the problem and share my pain!

thanks for a quick response!


----------



## dktherocker (Dec 6, 2009)

try system restore to a time when it WAS working, or backup and format....

BTW i have a 6767tx, very similar with realtek, never got such a prob.....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

mfieldson1:

The *Sound Video And Game Controller* entry(which is for the sound device) is missing from the Device Manager list. That's why your computer has no sound and shows no sound device installed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mfieldson1 (Dec 2, 2009)

"i have updated drivers, restored to a time before the problem, full system restore" done that to no avail...

and yes i realize its missing, but WHY is it happening and HOW do i fix it?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

try going into the bios & reinitialize the sound drive; restore to default.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's possible the sound device has crapped out and your computer is no longer detecting it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mfieldson1 (Dec 2, 2009)

the fact that i get perfect sound when it does actually recognize it makes me think the hardware is ok....

how do i do the bios bit?


----------



## wendyclear (Dec 22, 2009)

I have this same problem, someone please help me!
I have tried everything so I just have one question... is there any way that I can buy some speakers that connect through usb and get sound that way?
I don't want to buy some if it won't work... but is it at least worth a try? I just need sound.


----------

